# Connecting BX5 D2 and a subwoofer to my Xonar DG



## Sycho

Assume this is how the panels of the subwoofer, speakers, and sound card look like:
   

  Can someone draw out a diagram of how to connect these, and what kind of wires are required? I do not plan on using A/V receivers or amps. Assume that the subwoofer I am using is the one in the photo, and not one like the M-Audio SBX10. I have the BX5 D2 and the Xonar DG purchased, but not the subwoofer, so if you have an easier alternative (like a subwoofer with an RCA input and output that costs less than $150), then please send me a link.


----------



## cel4145

Best bet is to split the left/right audio signal coming from the DG and run it to both the subwoofer and the speakers. Then once you have the sub and speakers calibrated using their volume controls, use your PC volume control to turn them up and down. Set Windows to 24bit audio processing, and using the digital volume control will not have negative effects. 

I don't know of any sub for $150 or less that has RCA line level pass through. But since there are a lot of crappy subs for that budget range, better to get the best sub you can. If you want some killer bass output, look into the Dayton subs from Parts Express.


----------



## Sycho

I actually found this from another post:

  You mean like this (though my Y-splitter for my speakers use a TRS)? If I compare the Xonar DG > Subwoofer > BX5 D2 bypass to this, is there going to be a major difference between Xonar DG > BX5 D2 & Subwoofer?


----------



## cel4145

Yep. Those connectors will work. 

Should not be a significant difference other than the fact that you would probably have great difficulty finding a good sub <$150 that has RCA pass through. You could ask at the AVS subwoofer forum if they know of any good ones with that feature (they specialize in talking about subs).


----------



## Sycho

Assuming I use the Polk PSW10 which has a line in RCA jack, I can basically do this without skimping out in audio quality, nor following a Xonar DG to Subwoofer to Speaker configuration like a normal 2.1 system with an amp would:


----------

